# Some of my bitis



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

*Some photos of my bitis*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/members/greenvenom-albums-dwa-snakes-sale-picture53435-dscf1364.html
Here are some of my bitis. The first two are of a Western gaboon viper.
bitis gabonica rhinoceros, and the last one is of a rhino viper, bitis nasicornisrnis.


----------



## stacy (May 9, 2009)

greenvenom said:


> [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/members/greenvenom-albums-dwa-snakes-sale-picture53436t-dscf0350.jpg"]image[/URL][URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/members/greenvenom-albums-dwa-snakes-sale-picture53437t-dscf1342.jpg"]image[/URL][URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/members/greenvenom-albums-dwa-snakes-sale-picture53435t-dscf1364.jpg"]image[/URL]
> Here are some of my bitis. The first two are of a Western gaboon viper.
> bitis gabonica rhinoceros, and the last one is of a rhino viper, bitis nasicornis.


you know you wana sell me your b. nasicornisrnis lol stacey:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Are there images in this thread?


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

Piraya1 said:


> Are there images in this thread?


sorry i had problems uploading the photos.:blush:


----------



## mrcarlxx (May 1, 2009)

i love those snakes, they have them in a rep shop in warminster....i was just staring at them thinking *are they even legal to keep in the uk*

but since joining this forum i have learnt alot.

lovely photos!


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

um i still can't see any pics?


----------



## greenvenom (Nov 12, 2008)

scaleylover said:


> um i still can't see any .I have tried again.the top one is now the nasicornis, and the other two are of the western gaboon. I hope this has worked.:blush:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## scaleylover (Mar 10, 2009)

Yep is working now

Great pics, really beautiful snakes


----------



## Marcia (Aug 23, 2009)

Very beautiful :flrt:


----------



## scotty110788 (May 11, 2009)

The last one makes my eyes go funny :lol2:


----------



## Gabonica (Aug 26, 2009)

scotty110788 said:


> The last one makes my eyes go funny :lol2:


Perv, w***ing over snake pics will make you go blind as well mg:


----------

